# Kernel not changing??



## blakec432 (Jul 11, 2011)

So I have flashed different kernels, even ODIN'd new ROMs with Kernels baked in, and I still have the same kernel version of 2.6.35.7 EP1. Do the names not change? Am I doing something wrong? Because I notice in screenshots that other's show a kernel difference. All this stuff was so much easier on the Incredible. The Charge is just difficult sometimes.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

The names won't change as all gingerbread kernels that are available right now are just hacked stock kernels, which will do nothing to change any of the version or build information.


----------



## blakec432 (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay understandable! Thanks so much. Second time you've helped me out


----------



## blakec432 (Jul 11, 2011)

Any explanation as to why I'm getting random android.process.acore force closes??


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"blakec432 said:


> Any explanation as to why I'm getting random android.process.acore force closes??


What did you do before it started happening?


----------



## blakec432 (Jul 11, 2011)

kvswim said:


> What did you do before it started happening?


ODIN'd a new ROM.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

blakec432 said:


> ODIN'd a new ROM.


What rom did you Odin? On EP1W the only ROM's with an Odin package are the stock leaked full and debloated builds from P3/TBH. You wipe, flash the full stock EP1W Odin, Odin the latest CWM, and let it boot. Then, any custom EP1W Rom's you flash in CWM. The only ROM's I know of yet for EP1W are imnuts' TW4 build, and of course Gummy. If you're on the builds here in the forums, and not a test build from the irc, it should be fairly stable without random FC's.

One thing to be aware of though is that while imoseyon's kernel and imnuts' rom's can both convert you to ext4, and both of those roms support it if you're already ext4, this version of CWM is still not perfect. The problem has not been nailed down yet, but occasionally CWM will revert one or more partitions to rfs, and wipe your data. If this happens on the first boot after wiping and flashing a new rom, you won't likely notice it, since you wiped your data anyway. What you need to do is use Terminal Emulator and type "mount" and check the first few lines to make sure that /system, /data, /cache, and /dbdata are all ext4. If one or more has reverted to rfs, the system isn't likely to perform well, and probably explains your issues.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> One thing to be aware of though is that while imoseyon's kernel and imnuts' rom's can both convert you to ext4, and both of those roms support it if you're already ext4, this version of CWM is still not perfect. The problem has not been nailed down yet, but occasionally CWM will revert one or more partitions to rfs, and wipe your data. If this happens on the first boot after wiping and flashing a new rom, you won't likely notice it, since you wiped your data anyway. What you need to do is use Terminal Emulator and type "mount" and check the first few lines to make sure that /system, /data, /cache, and /dbdata are all ext4. If one or more has reverted to rfs, the system isn't likely to perform well, and probably explains your issues.


This currently only seems to be happening on imnut's kernel. imoseyon's hasn't had the problem in a few versions. Also, imnut's kernel only will not convert you to ext4, nor will it convert you back, as it isn't a full implementation of Voodoo, so you can only get the conversion to ext4 if you flash his full ROM.


----------



## blakec432 (Jul 11, 2011)

The FC's have seemed to stop...hmm interesting.


----------

